# Sound not working! Cant find right driver?



## d133790 (Jan 15, 2015)

So the problem is that at first when I started my computer I got a message saying "SoundMAX failed to start, or needs to be re-installed" so then I found a driver that I "thought" would work, but when trying to do a re-install it told me to first remove my old version of soundMAX so I did. 

Well short and sweet I no longer have soundMAX and I cant find a version of it anywhere that will work with my setup. I keep getting messages such as "This will not work with your hardware" or something along those lines. 

Iv even tried going to my computers website and putting in the serial number, and searching for it that way. The driver it gives me still don't work. 

My computer is called: HP Compaq dc5800 Microtower PC 
When I got it /used/ it had windows 7 64 bit on it. 
My mother board according to CPU-Z: Hewlett-Packard 2820h

Any help would be greatly appreciated, life with no sound is no fun. :sad:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF, the drivers for your machine should be here http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/swd/public/readIndex?sp4ts.oid=3658084&swLangOid=8&swEnvOid=4058 you need to choose the correct version of windows 7 64 bit from the drop down list. I chose home premium just to see what driver, may be there and it does not look like soundmax.


----------



## d133790 (Jan 15, 2015)

joeten said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF, the drivers for your machine should be here Drivers & Software for HP Compaq dc5800 Microtower PC - HP Support Center. you need to choose the correct version of windows 7 64 bit from the drop down list. I chose home premium just to see what driver, may be there and it does not look like soundmax.



Yeah I have home premium version of windows 7, but iv tried using this site I downloaded it again just to make sure. When I launch the file, it pops up this exact message. 

/Installation Failed/ 
"The audio driver files do not support your computer hardware.
Note: If you uninstalled audio software without restarting your PC, restart now, then run this setup again." 

Iv restarted my PC a few times already also. : (


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi enter the product serial number, choose that option from the other drop down list, then enter the number Drivers & Software for HP Compaq dc5800 Microtower PC - HP Support Center. that should get you drivers for your model rather than the general drivers.


----------



## d133790 (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm still getting the same message. I used my serial number and I selected Windows 7 Home Premium. Its just not making sense, I don't have a sound card ither. Only what came on the motherboard.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, I have checked the ADI sound driver and it is in fact Soundmax I should have looked earlier, let's try something which might get you back to normal. Run a system restore to an earlier date when it was working ok.


----------



## kchesley (May 22, 2016)

Realtek

Download 32 bit drivers here. Problem solved


----------

